# Problemchen mit Wot :)



## PcGamer512 (9. April 2014)

Moin,
kann mir jemand erklären wieso das Spiel immer 2min oder länger braucht bis es sich öffnet habe es nun auf einer SSD.


----------



## danomat (9. April 2014)

Neuinstalliert auf ssd?
Dein system und etwas genauer? 
Dauert das einloggen länger oder bis das einlogfenster kommt oder oder oder?


----------



## PcGamer512 (10. April 2014)

1.Ja steht doch da
2.das hatnix zu sagen da es immer gut ging und daran nicht liegt. i5 3470 gtx 760 8gb abs
3.einloggen dauert 4 sec das problem ist die zeit von drücken auf Play bis es bild schwarz wirz und das game startet und lädt


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. April 2014)

Das hab ich manchmal, wenn meine Internetleitung wieder kurz vorm verrecken ist 
Das schon überprüft?


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. April 2014)

Ne das nicht aber daran kannes eig nicht liegen bei mir da es eig sehr schnell ist also das Internet


----------

